# Why is there still doggy smell after a bath?



## Booga (Nov 22, 2006)

I bathe my Husky every 2-3 weeks.
Even right after his bath, he still has that 'dog' smell.
Is that going to be a permanent thing?


----------



## skunkstripe (Oct 28, 2006)

Well it could be what you are bathing him in.
The other possibility is that he has BO from his food. What is he eating?


----------



## Booga (Nov 22, 2006)

He's eating Breeder's Choice Advanced Pet Diets Select Choice Lamb Meal & Rice Renew Skin & Coat Dry Formula.


----------



## Poodlemaniac (Nov 23, 2006)

Isn't every 2-3 weeks for a bath rather often? Don't Huskies have oil in the coat that needs to be there? As for the dog smell...well, he is a dog afterall. What kind of shampoo are you using?


----------



## Booga (Nov 22, 2006)

I've tried regular human shampoo, Hartz for dogs and some Natural Dog shampoo from a Doggy wash place.
I'm still a new doggy mom.


----------



## mistyinca (Oct 25, 2006)

Booga said:


> He's eating Breeder's Choice Advanced Pet Diets Select Choice Lamb Meal & Rice Renew Skin & Coat Dry Formula.


Just the name of that one is a mouth full LOL


----------



## Annabellelee3 (Nov 12, 2006)

do you use shampoo and conditioner and soap because thats a very important part in bathing a dog


----------



## Booga (Nov 22, 2006)

Shampoo, conditioner and soap? All three?
I can honestly say, I didn't know about that.
I just bought a special shampoo online. (I live rural so no stores that carry this stuff). It's for double coated breed dogs. I believe that's just a shampoo. Do I need more than that? And is that why he smells?


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Some dogs just have a "doggy" odor that never goes away. It can be diminshed, but it is always there. Alot of the hounds come to mind when it comes to "odor". 
I work at a groomers, and we normally bathe with just shampoo, but if the dog has a certain type of skin condition, we use conditioner. I don't know what the soap is for in the previous post. 

Are his ears clean? I know that if his ears are dirty that can affect the smell of a dog majorly. I'd say just make sure you rinse him extreamly well, clean his ears, and if the smell is still there, just buy some doggy perfume/deoderant that you can spray on him. 

Good luck.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

Since you are a new dog owner, may I suggest you schedule a professional grooming appointment for your dog ASAP? A professional groomer would be able to properly bathe (with shampoo and conditioner ONLY, NO SOAP) and dry (most likely using a high velocity drier to blow out the excess coat) your dog and this should be done preferably about every 8-12 weeks. Properly bathing the coat to the skin with the right products (I recommend asking around until you find a groomer who uses natural products) and blowing out the excess coat should not only help with that doggy smell, but also cut down on shedding (especially in warmer months). Most professional groomers (myself included) will also clean your dog's ears and clip your dog's toenails at the appointment.

If the smell persists, I would get in touch with your dog's vet right away. Sometimes, there may be a health condition making a dog's skin and coat smell bad...


----------



## LoveLilly (Oct 25, 2006)

I agree with pamperedpups on have a professional groom. I too am a first time pup owner. Since Lilly is so tiny we bathed her the first couple times ourselves which turned out fine & she was clean & then I decided to take her to the groomer Saturday for the first time. She needed a hypo-allergenic shampoo, but regardless, I tell you what, she smelled absolutely wonderful!!! Its been 3 days and she still smells april fresh!!


----------



## Booga (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks! I've learned that I have been bathing him too much. When I first got him, the previous owner had him groomed and he smelled great. I put him on new food and I think that may be the culprit.
I will take him for grooming so they can do the ears and nails safely. I'll let them put up with the "You're killing me" whining!


----------



## thomasina (Nov 3, 2006)

Some dogs do have a stronger doggy odor than others. Two of my dogs are completly odorless and one isn't. I purchased a product called "Stool Deodorizer Plus" ( to stop the puppy from poop eating) and it actually also reduces bad breath and body odor.

So if your dog just has doggy odor you could try that, but if your dog has a really strong odor, then something else might be going on like an infection or something, that would have to be treated by a vet.

Good luck to you!


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that your dog will be seeing a professional groomer soon. At the appointment, ask your dog's groomer to show you how to care for (brush) your dog's coat properly at home between appointments. Know that you'll probably need to invest in some proper grooming tools, if you don't have the right ones already. 

Also, bathing every 2-3 weeks or more often is actually a common practice for show dogs (who have beautiful coats), so frequent baths are not necessarily a bad thing all of the time. What I mean is, IF you use the RIGHT products and don't leave too much product on the coat after rinsing, it is not damaging and does not deplete the natural oils, etc., but most pets simply do not need so many baths (although some of my clients dogs DO see me quite often).


----------



## Springerlover (Jan 13, 2007)

*Getting the " doggy smell" out*

It is most likely the ears. Andera is corrent, they do smell quite badly at times. I clean my spaniels ears after each bath. The Vet or pet store will sell you a cleaner/ deoterizer to use, use cotton pads and swabs but only swab as far as you can see, no farther. If the smell is there after the ears are cleaned, say a day or so later, you may have mites in the ears, not you, your dog.   They will cause an ecess build up of gunk in the ears and will be smelly. Other than that, the above mentioned stuff about a think coat is correct also, they have an undercoat that is very hard to get clean. Some groomers have a " do it yourself" station, it will save your back to bath him standing up instead of hunched over the tub or hose. I get in the tub sitting with my dogs to bathe them, I know strange but we both need baths at least once a week why not take them together?  

Good luck


----------



## Lokum (Jan 5, 2007)

I believe 2-3 week is too much for bath you should have bath 2 months once or more .some people wash their dog in six month.When a dog is washed mostly smells thats not strange but be careful with the shampoo,,its important


----------



## Keno's Mom (Nov 20, 2006)

IMO Hartz is junk - waste of money. I think you are washing too often - unless the dog really is dirty, a husky doesn't need baths more then twice a year. 

How often are you brushing him? Most times, frequent washing tends to attract more dirt/smell. Food choice sounds good.


----------



## Booga (Nov 22, 2006)

I changed his food to Chicken Soup for the Soul and haven't bathed him in 5-6 weeks. He smells just fine now. From now on, he will be going to a professional groomer each time he needs a bath and care. I did buy a special shampoo for double coated breeds in case I want to bathe him here.
I'm finally getting the hang of everything.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## wolvismarvelgirl (Apr 15, 2007)

Booga said:


> I've tried regular human shampoo, Hartz for dogs and some Natural Dog shampoo from a Doggy wash place.
> I'm still a new doggy mom.


You realy nead to get in deep you may not be getting under that thick under coat. I like BIO Groom. Make sure you check the anol glands and ears. Clean the ears out with qutips and scrub his neck real good


----------



## Corrinne (Apr 16, 2007)

With Huskies, their coats can be very thick and this can make it difficult to get the doggy shampoo all the way to the skin while bathing. One thing I like to do with some thicker-coated breeds, is a good "sudsy-brush." While the dog is all sudsy, use a soft brush to gently brush through the dogs coat, this will assure that the shampoo gets deep into the coat and clean well. Rinse well!!


----------



## lindadowns (May 10, 2007)

Did you dry good between his paw pads? If this hair is left damp, it will mold and your dog will smell mouldy! Have a groomre cut the hair between the pads, or make sure your dog's coat is totally dried out


----------



## sweetardnas1885 (May 10, 2007)

wolvismarvelgirl said:


> You realy nead to get in deep you may not be getting under that thick under coat. I like BIO Groom. Make sure you check the anol glands and ears. Clean the ears out with qutips and scrub his neck real good


DO NOT clean the ears out with Q-tips! I don't mean to yell, just stressing here. If you are not experienced with this you could end up pushing debris down further into the ear canal. This may then cause an inner ear infection. Use cotton balls dampened with a veterinary approved ear cleaner. Stick them is and massage for 30 seconds to a minute. Twist them and throw them out.


----------



## siberian mom (May 27, 2007)

i groom dogs for a living and see alot of those dogs that still stink after we bath them 3 times with profetional shampoo. most of the time it is because the dogs like to swim and they are in water alot. i have two husky myself and just adopted one from a farm, she stunk so bad that i took her to work to bath her before i took her home. it took about 2 real good baths on different days for the smell to go away. i use Alpha White by double K industries on them because it makes their white markings look awsome and it has a great smell and it lasts about a week where most last about 4 hours.


----------

